# Paying tax



## Simon1 (Jan 9, 2010)

I'll be over to the US on an H1B shortly, how do I go about getting a tax ID etc? 

Cheers all


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Simon1 said:


> I'll be over to the US on an H1B shortly, how do I go about getting a tax ID etc?
> 
> Cheers all


Your tax ID will be your social security number. You'll need to go to an SSA office in person. Don't go until you've been here 10 days -- your info from the immigration folks has to filter across to the social security folks.


----------



## Simon1 (Jan 9, 2010)

Fatbrit said:


> Your tax ID will be your social security number. You'll need to go to an SSA office in person. Don't go until you've been here 10 days -- your info from the immigration folks has to filter across to the social security folks.


Thanks for the quick reply. 
Is there any where that provides more information on this? 

Also, maybe a guide for people new into the states covering accounts, start up tips etc? Long shot I know. 

Cheers


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Simon1 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.
> Is there any where that provides more information on this?
> 
> Also, maybe a guide for people new into the states covering accounts, start up tips etc? Long shot I know.
> ...


ssa.gov -- but it'll give you a headache!
Print out this form for the info you'll need: Application for a Social Security Card

You may find that HR is hassling you for a card. Knowledge from the boards suggests that if you apply before your data has made it across from the immigration folks, this institutes a manual check on your immigration status.....which takes even longer.


For account info, ask your parents how they used to bank. That's about the state of US banking. I'd stick with the BoA, Chase, Wells Fargo/Wachovia if I were you. They're less xenophobic. and equally incompetent.


----------



## realism51 (Oct 15, 2010)

10 days, wow that would be fast, Last I heard it can take upwards to a full month


----------

